# no es para tirar cohetes



## kartofen

Wenas!
Es la primera vez que participo en el forum, pero siempre que lo he leído me ha servido de gran ayuda. Bueno aquí va mi pregunta: Alguien me podría decir cómo puedo traducir "no es para tirar cohetes". Por ejemplo dentro del contexto: "El examen me ha salido bien, no para tirar cohetes, pero creo que aprobaré".
Muchas gracias


----------



## Lisory

Hola,

Bienvenido,a. Propongo " il n'y a pas de quoi (en) être fier" (fière si c'est au féminin). Espera mas respuestas.

Un saludo


----------



## muriel.m

Hola,

Y que os parece:
"il n'y a pas de quoi fouetter un chat"

Saludos


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Je dirais tout simplement:

"ce n'est pas une merveille"

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

Además de las muy buenas que te propusieron Lisory, Muriel y Gévy, aquí tienes otras, Kartofen:

*Ce n’est pas {la mer à boire / la mort d’un homme / le bout du monde / le diable / le Pérou}.*

Y bienvenido al foro.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Désolée, Totor, pero: _ce n´est pas la mer à boire_, suele significar que el esfuerzo a realizar no es tan grande como parece. 
En todo caso no creo que se pueda emplear para algo que ha pasado ya, sino diciendo: "Tu vois, ce n´était pas la mer à boire".

No veo tampoco una expresión tan elocuente en francés como en español. A lo ya dicho añadiría:
- c´est pas extra-extra
- ça vaut pas un dix
- ça ne sera pas à mettre dans les annales

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## totor

Sí, sí, Martine, *ce n'est pas la mer à boire* significa: *no es nada del otro mundo, o del otro jueves*, y de ahí a *no es para tirar cohetes no hay ni medio paso*. Pero bueno, hay cuatro más en mi post, además de ésa, y todas significan lo mismo.

Puedes elegir cualquiera de ellas.


----------



## Gévy

Coucou !

Totor, Totor... 

Ce n'est pas la mer à boire y todas las demás que citas quieren decir : no tiene complicación alguna.

Pero "No es para tirar cohetes" mitiga la magnitud de un hecho agradable. Está contento porque con lo que ha hecho aprobará el examen , pero no se sacará un diez . 

No tiene pues nada que ver. 

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## kartofen

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas. Habéis sido de gran ayuda.


----------



## zikipediq

Creo que totor tiene algo de razón (salvo que se diría más bien *il  n'y a pas mort d'homme*), pero se refiere más bien a  'no es tan  difícil' o 'no es para tanto'. . 
No estoy totalmente de acuerdo con gévy: *no es para tirar (o lanzar)  cohetes* significa que 'no hay de qué estar contento' *** Estamos en el foro de francés-español, el inglés no se admite aquí.
Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## bib76

Salut à tous.
Je ne connaissais pas l'expression, mais à vous lire, je proposerais également "il n'y a pas de quoi se relever la nuit". Ou bien c'est pas gégén' (pour génial) si ce sont des jeunes qui parlent. Merci de me dire si je suis à côté de la plaque.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Bib,

Oui, c'est tout à fait ça. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## gustave

pas de quoi sauter au plafond ?


----------



## Paquita

Pas de quoi pavoiser :



> *2.* _Empl.  intrans._ Manifester une grande joie, une  certaine fierté (au sujet de quelque chose). _Il n'y a pas de quoi pavoiser!_:


CNRTL

 Nada que ver con "il n'y a pas mort d'homme" que significa que nada grave ha ocurrido.

Ni con: "No es tan difícil" que corresponde a: ce n'est pas la mort d'un homme


> ♦ _Fam._ _Ça/ce  n'est pas la mort d'un homme!_ Ça/ce n'est pas une chose difficile,  insurmontable à faire.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Estaba pensando que en algunos contextos se podrá traducir por:
- Pas de quoi chanter / crier victoire

Ejemplo.
- ¿Has arreglado la moto?
- Si pero no es para tirar cohetes puede que solo aguante hasta mañana => Pas de quoi crier victoire / Ne chantons pas encore victoire

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit, 

Oído hoy en el telediario (le 20H de Fr2)
- pas de quoi sabrer le champagne

No sé si de verdad es muy utilizado o no pero no está mal.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## chlapec

Se me vino a la cabeza "pas de quoi en faire une fête". ¿Me lo habré inventado?


----------



## Paquita

pas de quoi en faire tout un plat


> ♦ _Faire un plat de qqc., en faire (tout) un plat_ (fam.). Donner une importance exagérée à quelque chose; faire toute une affaire de quelque chose. _Faut pas nous en faire un plat avec ton chemin de fer à roulettes, qui met douze heures pour s'amener d'Pantruche_ (Benjamin, _Gaspard,_1915, p.10)._Même la mort, ça ne méritait pas tout le plat qu'on faisait autour_ (Beauvoir, _Invitée,_1943, p.270)._Il n'avait pas envie de discuter. −Écoute, dit-il, tu as tort de faire un plat de cette histoire_ (Sartre, _Âge de raison,_1945, p.16).CNRTL



que vale tanto para no tirar cohetes en señal de victoria como para exagerar cualquier cosa, hacr una montaña de un grano de arena.



chlapec said:


> Se me vino a la cabeza "pas de quoi en faire une fête". ¿Me lo habré inventado?



Creo que lo esnescial es empezar: il n'y a pas de quoi en ... que son las palabras clave para entender a qué te refieres y luego utilizas una expresión hecha... o dejas vagabundear tu creatividad


----------



## galizano

No es para tirar cohetes =  il n'y a pas vraiment de quoi pavoiser/  il n'y a pas de quoi pavoiser
No para tirar cohetes = pas vraiment de quoi pavoiser/ pas de quoi pavoiser.


----------

